# new st. croix steelhead rod



## david1990 (Jan 26, 2013)

i got a 10 and a 1/2foot wild river ultra light today just curios if any one has fished one of these it has the new neoprene like grips


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

my friend has a wild river and it sweet, he has a ml action though. i think the ul is just a little to light.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

I have an 11'6" ML for sale. It's the older model though... $100


----------



## david1990 (Jan 26, 2013)

i like the fight of the fish on these rods 6lb line 4 lb leader line


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

david1990 said:


> i like the fight of the fish on these rods 6lb line 4 lb leader line


The real question is, do you like to release the fish you caught and fought for 20 minutes?


----------



## david1990 (Jan 26, 2013)

normally only get to go a couple times a year and keep the 3-4 fish that i catch per year


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

I own this spinning rod and use it for winter fishing. I aboslutely love it and would recommend it to anyone. Different strokes for different folks for action, power and length. 

I like mine and I think you will to if you winter fish. Plus the pictures online make the handle look a light gray but mine is almost black and looks nice. You will appreciate it on a cold day. Just my opinion. :coolgleam


----------



## david1990 (Jan 26, 2013)

thanks for the info on it and yea i plan on going this weekend to chase some chrome with the new rod


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

diztortion said:


> The real question is, do you like to release the fish you caught and fought for 20 minutes?


I run same set-up (some times lighter line). Have never fought a fish for 20 minutes...


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

What reels are you guys running on these rods?


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Also 4lb-6lb leaders are very common in the winter for light presentation to the fish. A long noodletype rod is needed to act as a shock absorber for leader. Also agree I have never fought a Steelhead for 20 minutes. But if I did it must be a giant! Bring it on!


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

I run fluger president and a shimano solaris


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

I use a Pflueger Supreme on this rod set up.

:idea:


----------



## david1990 (Jan 26, 2013)

running a mitchell advocet gold damn a good reel for 35 bucks but might buy a president my buddy has one on his steelhead rod there a sweet reel


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

david1990 said:


> running a mitchell advocet gold damn a good reel for 35 bucks but might buy a president my buddy has one on his steelhead rod there a sweet reel


 if you can step up and look at the mitchel 300xe price $45 good reel. same with the pfluger president they have at cabelas for $39.99. the mitchells are good reels on lite line you want a real good drag. any ways best of luck.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

swaprat said:


> if you can step up and look at the mitchel 300xe price $45 good reel. same with the pfluger president they have at cabelas for $39.99. the mitchells are good reels on lite line you want a real good drag. any ways best of luck.


Oh yeah i have one of those on a back-up rod too. Great real for the price!


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

They eliminated the Michigan style handle, they also eliminatd me as a customer by doing so. Like all good things...... as far as a reel pick up a re-conditioned Zebco Cardinal 4, plenty fast and the drag can not be beat. I tried several of the newr 300 series Mitchels... all suffered gear issues, they skip when under pressure


----------



## david1990 (Jan 26, 2013)

you referring to the short butt and long fore grip? thats what the wild river i bought has it does not come in cork any longer though


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Exact opposite... long handle short foregrip, makes the rod an extension of your arm, especially useful for quick dropping Steelhead and eases some of the fatigue when catching lots of fish, the handle portion rests readily on your forearm.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

METTLEFISH said:


> Exact opposite... long handle short foregrip, makes the rod an extension of your arm, especially useful for quick dropping Steelhead and eases some of the fatigue when catching lots of fish, the handle portion rests readily on your forearm.


That's not a Michigan handle..


----------

